# Sweet Bindi



## Don & Sandy (Sep 30, 2019)

It has been a while since I posted and this one is for a big shout of thanks! Several months ago I posted about my Great Pyrenees being rough with the sheep. I had so much good advice and I can say that for the past 6-7 months I have had Bindi running with our sheep and she is wonderful! She is now 21 months old and has full run of all the fields and has been present at 4 lambing births. Thanks so much for all of the help, it was invaluable. Here’s Bindi and our newest additions Princess and Patch.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 30, 2019)

Great news!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 1, 2019)

That's awesome news!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 1, 2019)

X2


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2019)

I love a dog post that turns out good. These dogs are not wind up toys, they are not on automatic. Kudos for you on putting in the time, patience, work and love to make her into the dog you knew she could be. Now you have an awesome guardian!


----------

